# Have my skidloader and blower ready to go!!!



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

so I finely got my snowblower for my s590. I didn't need it but its a good tax deduction.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Cool. I won't believe it actually works until I see a...

VIDEO

of it blowing snow.


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

you can see in the picture i used it on the light dusting we had. the most snow we have here is maybe a 1/2" it started out in nov with 14" then we got a few heat waves and melted everything looked like spring. then we had a few storms come though that whent north or south of me that only gave us a dusting. so now that I have a blower we wont get anything. instead of snow I may have to use it to clean up leaves.... lol 

id like to get a video of it..... its on my list....


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

chuckraduenz;1916518 said:


> you can see in the picture i used it on the light dusting we had. the most snow we have here is maybe a 1/2" it started out in nov with 14" then we got a few heat waves and melted everything looked like spring. then we had a few storms come though that whent north or south of me that only gave us a dusting. so now that I have a blower we wont get anything. instead of snow I may have to use it to clean up leaves.... lol
> 
> id like to get a video of it..... its on my list....


Same here for snow. Maybe we'll get some Sat. & Sun. I'm hoping. Good choice on the skid, enjoy!


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

ya. im hopeing for snow. but instead of shoveling snow I need to see how much forking of money I have to send in for taxes........ whoo hooo....... NOT!!!


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

WIPensFan;1916506 said:


> Cool.
> 
> VIDEO
> 
> of it blowing snow.





WIPensFan;1916524 said:


> Good choice on the skid, enjoy!


dittoThumbs Up

What model snowblower is that? Is your 590 high flow?

I've been procrastinating about a skid blower for a few yrs now....I'd really like to try one out first though.


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

if I rember it is a sb200 72" so it will just fit in my dump trailer.


----------



## mano1390 (Mar 4, 2018)

can any one help my? i have a bobcat t190 highflow and i will bye for a snowblower sb200×72. is the hyd motor6.2 the right one for me???
pleas help 
sorry for my english i am from italy


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

mano1390 said:


> can any one help my? i have a bobcat t190 highflow and i will bye for a snowblower sb200×72. is the hyd motor6.2 the right one for me???
> pleas help
> sorry for my english i am from italy


The skidsteer should handle the snowblower fine. Not sure what you mean by the "hyd motor 6.2".

I have a 72" Erskine blower on my 50 hp ASV hiflow skidsteer - works great.


----------



## mano1390 (Mar 4, 2018)

i want to know which of the 3 motor options (at the bobcat gives 3,the 6.2, 8.0 or the 9.6 motor)for the same blower!


----------

